# Weather this Weekend



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Well guys... still up in the air I would say - no punn intended. The forecast says one thing and the graphic models show something a little different. A couple years ago we had a similar forecast and on the day of the tournament it was gorgeous.... so what does the weather man know anyway, right. Here are the graphical pictures of what the models show the weather will be like on Saturday and Sunday morning. Not too bad..... still keeping fingers crossed. Sunday looks nice.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

It's going to be bumpy and hot, **** hot. Better ice down plenty of crocodile juice and water.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Not so bumpy Sunday. I think Saturday afternoon it going to be bumpy - Saturday a.m. will be acceptable. Sunday looks nice, winds dropping off and going light to the southeast at 5 knots around mid day.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*What would a Sea Vee know about bumpy?*

Animal Chris, the world bumpy is foreign to a Sea Vee owner. They have such a long hull that this seems like a freeway ride. Now if you want to know about bumpy check with Tarponic and Catch 22. We can show you the meaning of bumpy.

See you this week end. Looking forward to the event and seeing Mr. and Mrs. Farley.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Charles, What's the old saying "When the going get's rough, the Whalers get going"!

Scott, It's still gonna be hot! **** HOT!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

True dat... Boat of choice for generations..

Good luck on the Tourney... You may pass me at the jetties on sat...

send one my way....



Animal Chris said:


> Charles, What's the old saying "When the going get's rough, the Whalers get going"!
> 
> Scott, It's still gonna be hot! **** HOT!


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

You guys shouldn't complain, at least you won't be paddling a kayak! Looks like we'll be spread out from West Galveston to SLP, see you out there!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*tournament*

Can somebody give me some details on this tourny please. Thanks


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

www.tarpontomorrowproam.com


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I thought SOME picutres might be up, but being only one fish was caught...


----------

